# Need advice on jobs for English-speaking



## lisa_

Hello,
I am Italian, my husband is British and we live in London (UK). 
We are looking to relocate to Italy, near Milano as soon as we find good job prospects for him. His Italian is quite basic, but he has good qualifications and a strong work history. He is currently working in Marketing, but he is willing to work in other fields. We are also considering starting our own business. 

Are there any good job prospects for English-speakers with little knowledge of Italian? 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks, 

Lisa


----------



## Nardini

lisa_ said:


> Hello,
> I am Italian, my husband is British and we live in London (UK).
> We are looking to relocate to Italy, near Milano as soon as we find good job prospects for him. His Italian is quite basic, but he has good qualifications and a strong work history. He is currently working in Marketing, but he is willing to work in other fields. We are also considering starting our own business.
> 
> Are there any good job prospects for English-speakers with little knowledge of Italian?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, I too am British originally, married to an Italian. I lived in Milan for several years before moving out into the country - still within an easy commute to Milan, though.

Saying that, I can't offer you a great deal of hope at the moment with respect to work - especially in marketing. Italy is suffering as everywhere else is with the recession at the moment.

Your husband should start writing letters and approaching recruitment consultants - AND learn Italian. Without the language, he will struggle enormously as there is surprisingly little English spoken outside of the tourist areas. In the town we now live, I am still to come across anyone that speaks English. Even in Milan, you will stuggle to find even a doctor with decent English, so learning Italian must be a priority for him.

It is worth persevering with as you will enjoy your life here, I'm sure. I expect your husband has become used to a certain heat in your relationship, so he will be part of the way there already - if you don't mind my suggesting. No, I'm not suggesting you are a rompipalle - merely full of life with an ability to express yourself. I'll stop now whilst I'm ahead -ish.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## lisa_

Thank you for your advice. I understand what you mean...

Take care, 
Lisa



Nardini said:


> Lisa, I too am British originally, married to an Italian. I lived in Milan for several years before moving out into the country - still within an easy commute to Milan, though.
> 
> Saying that, I can't offer you a great deal of hope at the moment with respect to work - especially in marketing. Italy is suffering as everywhere else is with the recession at the moment.
> 
> Your husband should start writing letters and approaching recruitment consultants - AND learn Italian. Without the language, he will struggle enormously as there is surprisingly little English spoken outside of the tourist areas. In the town we now live, I am still to come across anyone that speaks English. Even in Milan, you will stuggle to find even a doctor with decent English, so learning Italian must be a priority for him.
> 
> It is worth persevering with as you will enjoy your life here, I'm sure. I expect your husband has become used to a certain heat in your relationship, so he will be part of the way there already - if you don't mind my suggesting. No, I'm not suggesting you are a rompipalle - merely full of life with an ability to express yourself. I'll stop now whilst I'm ahead -ish.
> 
> Good luck to you both.


----------



## miolas

*Contact*

Hi Lisa,

You might want to try with an Italian friend of mine from Nokia, she knows people around Milan area. 

Cannot promise anything on her behalf naturally, but you can always ask. Drop me an email ( miajolas at yahoo dot com) to get her email adress.

Cheers, Mia


----------

